# Almost Time!



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Everything is (almost) ready for the hunt, we have all the gifts (rifles, rifle cases, binos, icechests, ect) bought for the soldiers, as well as prizes for the hunt. The parade through Huntsville is organized (its at 10am on Oct 13th). Roger and Blake are finalizing the food.

We really appreciate the great suppot we get from everyone here at 2cool, we could not do this with you!

*THANK YOU!*


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

It's going to be an AWESOME 3.5 days. Blake and I have enough food to feed a small army (and that's pretty much what we'll be doing). 
I'll add my thanks to George's and provide the following link as well. You can read about the details of the parade through Huntsville if you happen to be in the area. There's also an effort underway to add more riders for this event - details are in the article as is contact information:
http://itemonline.com/local/x195374...al-bikers-looking-for-help-to-escort-soldiers


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

one week from tomorrow! man alive the grocery list is HUGE. Hope these troopers are packing an appetite. I got enough food to put on some kinda meal! And a fussy old cook (Haute Pursuit) to do it all!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Way to go, Guys.. This is the high point of my year nowadays.. Kudos to the Patriot Guards for stepping up with the escort.. They...and the Good Ol Boys..are stepping up to the plate and making a difference...

I'll be there 'in spirit' with you, at least. LOL....Pix...Pix....Pix...por favor...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> Way to go, Guys.. This is the high point of my year nowadays.. Kudos to the Patriot Guards for stepping up with the escort.. They...and the Good Ol Boys..are stepping up to the plate and making a difference...
> 
> I'll be there 'in spirit' with you, at least. LOL....Pix...Pix....Pix...por favor...


you betcha Jim - I'll post up the album as soon as we get this hunt done. But - during the hunt we'll post up some if we have the means to do so. 
I'm more excited about this than I am about opening day. It's gonna be SOME hunt for sure!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

RogerB said:


> one week from tomorrow! man alive the grocery list is HUGE. Hope these troopers are packing an appetite. I got enough food to put on some kinda meal! And a fussy old cook (Haute Pursuit) to do it all!


I'm ready... lets roll!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Gentlemen put on the best outing yet. 


PS Roger. Keep an eye on the cook. He might sample you out of all that food. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

we keep reminding Blake that an apron cannot be worn as his single article of clothing:biggrin:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> we keep reminding Blake that an apron cannot be worn as his single article of clothing:biggrin:


I've already packed a large sheet - TOGA!!!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Just keep him in a dark room with his banky and a cold drink and he will be fine. LOL :biggrin::biggrin:

Wish I could make this fellas but I have to use the vacation time to attend the funeral of a friend that past away suddenly on Tuesday.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Too Tall said:


> Wish I could make this fellas but I have to use the vacation time to attend the funeral of a friend that past away suddenly on Tuesday.


I'm sorry to hear about your friend Tod. I know how much you wanted to be there and we'll make sure the troops know too. Be safe big guy.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> Just keep him in a dark room with his banky and a cold drink and he will be fine. LOL :biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Wish I could make this fellas but I have to use the vacation time to attend the funeral of a friend that past away suddenly on Tuesday.


sorry to hear that, prayers sent


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Thank you.


Hey Roger. Don't forget to bring Blakes mug. He was complaining the other day how much he missed it. :cheers:


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> we keep reminding Blake that an apron cannot be worn as his single article of clothing:biggrin:


GOOD GOD MAN.....I have to wash my mind with bleach after you said that.....You ain't right.......sad3sm......:biggrin:

Y'all have a great time.....

Ed


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Too Tall said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Hey Roger. Don't forget to bring Blakes mug. He was complaining the other day how much he missed it. :cheers:


buahahahahahahahah - I got him a BIG one with the blue star - just for him. :rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You boys are just begging for "the squirts"...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You 'girls' behave !!!! This deal is serious bidness....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You boys are just begging for "the squirts"...


you really wouldn't want to do that - I accidently substituted my daily vitamin with immodium -  - you'd be responsible for a toxic disaster being declared in East Texas - 
:rotfl:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You boys are just begging for "the squirts"...


be nice or we will tell the soldiers your nickname is "Achmed":biggrin:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> be nice or we will tell the soldiers your nickname is "Achmed":biggrin:


that reminds me - we ARE going to let the troops do the soldier initiation of our newest member aren't we??? :biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

RogerB said:


> that reminds me - we ARE going to let the troops do the soldier initiation of our newest member aren't we??? :biggrin:


I nominate TooTall...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I nominate TooTall...


buhahahahahahaha:bounce::bounce:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> that reminds me - we ARE going to let the troops do the soldier initiation of our newest member aren't we??? :biggrin:


Great idea! I'll buy the dress, high heels for Blake and bring the wesson oil! :biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> Great idea! I'll buy the dress, high heels for Blake and bring the wesson oil! :biggrin:


I see hugging porcelain in your future...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I see hugging porcelain in your future...


BUhahahahahaha - listen closely and you'll hear dueling banjos :rotfl:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

To all of you Men putting this on- It's great thing ya'll are doing for our Soldiers. Have fun, be safe and give them many thanks from us non Military guys out here.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

sotexhookset said:


> To all of you Men putting this on- It's great thing ya'll are doing for our Soldiers. Have fun, be safe and give them many thanks from us non Military guys out here.


thank you. Without the support of folks here on 2cool this would be really tough to make happen. We appreciate the best wishes and to everyone on 2cool - hope you know -we ALWAYS let the troops know how much they are supported by the folks here.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

RogerB said:


> BUhahahahahaha - listen closely and you'll hear dueling banjos :rotfl:


It won't be from Stumpy... we all know there is no way he can play "Dueling banjo's"! :cheers: :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> we all know there is no way he can play "Dueling banjo's"! :cheers: :biggrin: :cheers:


ooooohhhhhh - you're in for it now! :biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

RogerB said:


> ooooohhhhhh - you're in for it now! :biggrin:


Well, we all know he is too lazy to use his toes... :biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I see hugging porcelain in your future...


funny, I just see a whole lot of hugging period, in your future


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Well, we all know he is too lazy to use his toes... :biggrin:


I have it on CD:bounce:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Good God Almighty! Y'all shoulda seen the look on the Ladies face when I rolled through the checkout with all the food I got. Thanks to the generosity of folks here and money we've raised the troops are gonna eat GOOD. I got enough food to feed the guys and gals some great meals. Now all I gotta do is get the water, juice and some odds and ends. We're talking fajitas, breakfast tacos with taters and all the fixin's. Some awesome sausage wraps, a wild game dinner with side dishes. Haute Pursuit's award winning gumbo, coffee, tea, soft drinks, desserts, snacks, chips, dip, you name it we got it!
Many thanks 2cool! Y'all have made this an awesome thing.


----------

